# Siezed Stradic 2000fg



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a stradic that I let my guests use and it always works awesome.. but yesterday he went to use it and the handle was completely locked up. Cant even turn the spool. even if you dis engage the anti reverse lever..

I tore the reel completely apart figured if I am going to screw one up it may as well be one of the older ones. all of the bearings spin freely and everything looked physically good inside the reel with the exception of some excess grease. I am re assembling it now having a little problem getting the worm gear and the slider lined up properly I am guessing maybe there is something wrong with the slider or the oscillating pawl. I have it all back together but when I put the main handle gear on there I can tell something is wrong. 

Any suggestions on things I should look for? I am going to mess with it for a while longer then I am sure I will get frustrated put it all in a zip lock and send it to matt! Sorry matt.. lol


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok I think I figured it out. I think the brass pinion gear is suppose to turn on the shaft and mine is siezed. I am going to soak it in some penetrating oil to see if it will come loose.. If not I guess order me up a new one.. hope its not too expensive


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does the pinion gear spin? If not then it could be the pinion support bearing or the anti reverse bearing.


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

I had the same problem with my stratic, I tore it apart and gave up, there are WAY too many parts to a spinning reel, good thing I taught the wife and kids to use baitcasters, think I will bag the reel up and send it somewhere. Good luck.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> Does the pinion gear spin? If not then it could be the pinion support bearing or the anti reverse bearing.


this is the reel in question

http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishi...inning/00ST2000FGUS_v1_m56577569830642048.pdf

according to that schematic the pinion support gear is one piece and the shaft is another. my pinion gear is seized onto the conecting shaft? I am guessing its suppose to slide up and down and spin on the shaft?

I could be wrong though


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The shaft should slide through the pinion gear. Either there is surface rust on the shaft or the shaft is slightly bent causing it to get stuck. You should be able to get that shaft out of the pinion gear with some taps on the desk. My guess is that its slightly bent.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> The shaft should slide through the pinion gear. Either there is surface rust on the shaft or the shaft is slightly bent causing it to get stuck. You should be able to get that shaft out of the pinion gear with some taps on the desk. My guess is that its slightly bent.


Its a goner sir. I put it in a vice and even popped it with a hammer after soaking it in pb blaster , corrosion x , you name it.

I think one of my so called " buddies " dunked the reel and never told me..

Is it a total loss or can I get a spool shaft and pinion gear? Or should I just try to find a parts reel? I don't want to invest more than 30 dollars into this reel I love it and all but I'm sick of spending money to keep my buddies fishing with higher end stuff..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We no longer stock parts for this model. Try Southwestern Parts & Service in Dallas. They might have the parts you need.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks alot Bantam they did have the part in stock


----------

